# how to make color separation



## butod (Mar 7, 2006)

hii, 

how to make a 4 color separation artwork using adobe photoshop or other software?

TQ


----------



## Squirts (Feb 17, 2006)

Photoshop
Are you Creating Artwork or trying to seperate something you scanned in?
If you are creating then just add a new layer each time you start on the next color
The Layers toggle on and off so you can print them one at a time....

If your working with something you scanned you can use the wand to select each piece... then you can copy it and paste it to a new file... go back and forth select the next part then pasting it to that same new file...Remember to add a new layer to the new file each time before you paste.... when your done once again you can toggle the layers on and off to print the different transperancies...
Chuck Squirts T-Shirts


----------



## butod (Mar 7, 2006)

actually i want to make a cmyk color separation using adobe photoshop.Example; i have done create artwork with color then i want to print this artwork for silk screen transperancies. 

What brand and model printer suitable for print artwork with cmyk color seperation?

TQ


----------



## Nahasi (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey Chuck How are you?

Thanks for the tip, I understand adding a new layers to each design element, however where does the color separation aspect come in? How do I prepare the artwork for printing on the velom paper for the screen to be made for the press? What your explaining makes some sense but it also sounds like there is a procedure missing some where and also a lot of work.


----------



## Nahasi (Apr 20, 2008)

Senecca It sounds like you color separated your artwork and is ready to print. I have a EPSON STYLUS PHOTO 1280, EPSON Have great printers, Canon printers are nice.

Go to: craigslist: los angeles classifieds for jobs, apartments, personals, for sale, services, community, and events Click on electronics in the search box type in key words like (New printer, Epson, Canon etc. All always try to find the products that are still in the box, with as little usage as possible. You stand a better chance, it's still a gamble to buy used products from the public, but there are some great deals on Craig list. I bought a brand new sealed in the box 250 Gig external hard drive for $70.00, what a steal. Note: try to find and invest in photo printers the quality is great for what your trying to do.

Color Separation? How is this done in Photoshop? Can you please explain this process to me thanks a million!


----------

